# Lyme News



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2012/03/acorns-mice-lyme/


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

great. we have migrating herds of mice in our shed. 

maybe I will sign up for the tick treatment offered my lawn service this year. we use an organic company because we have beasties and live on wetlands.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

morriscsps said:


> great. we have migrating herds of mice in our shed.
> 
> maybe I will sign up for the tick treatment offered my lawn service this year. we use an organic company because we have beasties and live on wetlands.


I wonder if nematodes and diatomaceous earth work for ticks - I know they work for fleas, that is what I use to keep the fleas at bay here since they are both non-toxic to people and animals...


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

DH treats the loan once a year for ticks and since we fenced in the yard, the deers don't come through it any longer!
I'll have to be more alert this year! 

Tks Karen.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

heatherk said:


> I wonder if nematodes and diatomaceous earth work for ticks - I know they work for fleas, that is what I use to keep the fleas at bay here since they are both non-toxic to people and animals...


Do you put the DE in Cey's hair? If so, how often? My vet said to not make a cloud of dust, but to gently work it in. I need to find some to use on my cat. I have a spray from Intelligent Nutrients that I am starting to use on him. I am going to use it on Lizzie when we go out.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Lizzie'sMom said:


> Do you put the DE in Cey's hair? If so, how often? My vet said to not make a cloud of dust, but to gently work it in. I need to find some to use on my cat. I have a spray from Intelligent Nutrients that I am starting to use on him. I am going to use it on Lizzie when we go out.


I don't use it directly on Cey as it makes his hair unmanageable, and he gets treated monthly for fleas anyway, but I do use it to keep the fleas out of the carpets and, if they are really bad, I sprinkle some on his bedding. (Even though he gets monthly treatments, that doesn't prevent him from carrying live fleas inside during the bad months. Having dealt with an infestation once I am determined to never ever do it again!)

But, as long as you use the food grade it is perfectly safe to use it on your dog or cat if you want, and would especially be useful if they couldn't tolerate the chemicals in the monthly treatments. I bought this from Amazon and I think I am set for the next few years (10 lbs is a lot!): Amazon.com: Diatomaceous Earth-Food Grade-10 Pounds by: Nature's Wisdom: Patio, Lawn & Garden

Oh, I also mix a pinch (again, of the food-grade stuff - always check for that!! -the non-food-grade could be quite bad for your pet if you fed it to them or put it on their fur, though it's perfectly safe to use in carpets if you vacuum up the extra) of DE in Cey's kibble a few times a week. He doesn't notice it and it keeps worms and intestinal parasites away 

What is the spray that you use? Do you use it as a repellant? I sometimes use Lice Freee spray on Cey; it's a human product for killing and repelling lice but it's nontoxic and seems to work for fleas too.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I hate ticks!!!!


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Our local TV news (Manchester, NH) reported that ticks are already making their presence known in the area and it's expected to be a particularly bad year for them. I use tea tree oil for many things and read recently that it's good for repelling ticks and fleas. The article stated to use 3 - 4 drops and mix into the dogs shampoo before applying to the dog. Also, fill an 8 - 10 oz. spray bottle and add 10 drops of tea tree oil. Spray the dog before he/she goes outside. I haven't tried this, but I just might this year.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Just be careful with tea tree oil-- at certain amounts it can be toxic to dogs. We had a neighbor who used it on her dog ( I believe full strength) and it caused a seizure. I would stick with products designed for dogs if dealing with Tea Tree oil.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I have two little calves that we just got two weeks ago. Yesterday I was rubbing one of their necks while he was eating and found a tick. Looked like a regular dog tick. Now I have go to worry about ticks on my calves. I told DH to get me a big bag of sevin at the Co-op this morning. I plan to rub that into their coats. The DE might work better if they have it. I am going to try an get guinias (sp) this spring. If I can get them to stay on the property, they will take care of the ticks, but I am afraid I will just be wasting my money. they travel but maybe if I keep them pinned up for a while they will come home every night like pigeons do. I hate deer. They come up in my yard and would be at my back door if that area wasn't fenced. They run through the electric fence where my calves are also. So we have to walk it regularly to make sure it is not down in places.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Missy said:


> Just be careful with tea tree oil-- at certain amounts it can be toxic to dogs. We had a neighbor who used it on her dog ( I believe full strength) and it caused a seizure. I would stick with products designed for dogs if dealing with Tea Tree oil.


The article was very clear not to use tea tree oil full strength as it could be toxic to "small" dogs. I think the amount called for to use in the shampoo and as a spray is very diluted. I would definitely check the Tucker's vet before using it on him though.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm glad the article ws specific. Our neighbors dog was a full grown lab.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> I have two little calves that we just got two weeks ago. Yesterday I was rubbing one of their necks while he was eating and found a tick. Looked like a regular dog tick. Now I have go to worry about ticks on my calves. I told DH to get me a big bag of sevin at the Co-op this morning. I plan to rub that into their coats. The DE might work better if they have it. I am going to try an get guinias (sp) this spring. If I can get them to stay on the property, they will take care of the ticks, but I am afraid I will just be wasting my money. they travel but maybe if I keep them pinned up for a while they will come home every night like pigeons do. I hate deer. They come up in my yard and would be at my back door if that area wasn't fenced. They run through the electric fence where my calves are also. So we have to walk it regularly to make sure it is not down in places.


Hi Lucile, do you know for sure that Lyme and the other TBD are a problem in cattle? They aren't in all animals. I know that cats are not affected by Lyme at all. (not sure about the other TBD's) You might want to check with the vet on that. It would be a shame to put chemicals all over them (that could get into the meat) if it's not a problem.

Also, according to the article I posted, deer are a much smaller problem with the spread of TBD than white footed mice are. So you tell your little outlaw to be on high alert!:biggrin1:


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Karen it will be a long time before they are meat about 18 months. In the meantime they are tortured by flies in the summer. They have to have chemicals and I have found that sevin is a mild one and have always used it on the garden and outside animals. Sometimes people have to use pesticides. I don't know whether Lyme will bother cattle or not, but the flies sure do.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> Karen it will be a long time before they are meat about 18 months. In the meantime they are tortured by flies in the summer. They have to have chemicals and I have found that sevin is a mild one and have always used it on the garden and outside animals. Sometimes people have to use pesticides. I don't know whether Lyme will bother cattle or not, but the flies sure do.


No doubt about those nasty flies!!! I was just wondering about Lyme. I do know that horses get it.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Karen I took the time to look up Lyme disease in cattle and sure enough they get it same as horses. I hate ticks.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> Karen I took the time to look up Lyme disease in cattle and sure enough they get it same as horses. I hate ticks.


ME TOO!!!:frusty:


----------

